# Candi Staton at Harbourside Festival



## Geri (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't find a link, but it was reported in yesterday's Evening Post that she is playing on the Friday night.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...-festival/article-1107707-detail/article.html


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2009)

She's looking good for 26


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 26, 2009)

The Evening Pish said:
			
		

> ...the main Friday night act on July 31.



Geri, at first, I assumed you meant _this_ Friday (ie: tonight!).

_<phew>_


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 26, 2009)

Hold the front page!


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Geri, at first, I assumed you meant _this_ Friday (ie: tonight!).
> 
> _<phew>_



I can never be bothered to go down on the Friday night normally. I will have to make a big effort!


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 26, 2009)

I think Barry Adamson was supposed to play on the Friday _last_ year, but cancelled at the last minute.  Which was a bit rubbish, because he was the only musician on the bill that I wanted to see play. 

Clearly I'll need to keep up to date with such matters this year, via this thread...


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> I think Barry Adamson was supposed to play on the Friday _last_ year, but cancelled at the last minute.  Which was a bit rubbish, because he was the only musician on the bill that I wanted to see play.



I think that was on the Saturday, because I came home and butchers stayed down there to see him (but didn't, obviously!)


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think that was on the Saturday



Aw fuck, look at that; I couldn't even get the _day_ right! 

As well you know though, time-keeping isn't particularly my strong point...


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 29, 2009)

_*bump*_

Candi: this Friday...


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's going to rain


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think it's going to rain



Weather forecast says _not_.  

But then, what do they know, etc... 

_*crosses fingers*_


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 31, 2009)

Geri said:


> I think it's going to rain



Actually, I think you might well be right.  

I'm still going to go and watch CS though.  Hopefully, if it does rain, it won't be a complete washout...


----------



## Geri (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you go? I didn't make it in the end - will probably pop down there today at some point, and try not to spend £6 on 5 biscuits from the French market! 

Annoyingly their website has been down since at least yesterday, so I've no idea what's on.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 1, 2009)

Geri said:


> Did you go?



I missed the beginning of her set, but yes, I went and stood in the rain. 

She did the hits, did the 'introducing the band' number (-including career mod Mick Talbot), covered _In The Ghetto_, 'kept the whole set just about the right side of sacred/secular, and sung it all like she genuinely meant it.

A happy audience, and thankfully, it wasn't uncomfortably crowded (-presumably due to the rain).


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 1, 2009)

Geri said:


> Annoyingly their website has been down since at least yesterday, so I've no idea what's on.



Seems to be back up now, but still slow to load at the mo'.

Found this info elsewhere though:

Saturday: 

VV Brown + Dan Black + Malakai + Turbowolf + Let's Tea Party + Kyte + The Volt + The Remnants + Aaron Slater + Farthing Wood 

Sunday: 

Transglobal Underground + Smerin's Anti-Social Club + First Degree Burns + The Hit Ups + Dark Horse + The Scribes + Chain Chomp & The Shy Guys


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2009)

yay, smerins are playing


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> yay, smerins are playing



Scarf overload.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 1, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> I missed the beginning of her set, but yes, I went and stood in the rain.
> 
> She did the hits, did the 'introducing the band' number (-including career mod Mick Talbot), covered _In The Ghetto_, 'kept the whole set just about the right side of sacred/secular, and sung it all like she genuinely meant it.
> 
> A happy audience, and thankfully, it wasn't uncomfortably crowded (-presumably due to the rain).


 I hope the compere pronounced her name right.



It's pronounced Stay-ton not Statton.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 1, 2009)

Maggot said:


> I hope the compere pronounced her name right.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pronounced Stay-ton not Statton.



You forget, this is Bristol; he said: _Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-'un_.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 1, 2009)

She's playing at the Croydon festival today, so I shall be seeing her later.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 1, 2009)

Maggot said:


> She's playing at the Croydon festival today, so I shall be seeing her later.



Enjoy.


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2009)

Those food stalls at the festival are such a rip off! They were charging £13.95 for a chorizo that cost us one euro in Barcelona for the same size.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 3, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Seems to be back up now, but still slow to load at the mo'.
> 
> Found this info elsewhere though:
> 
> ...



Caught The Hit-Ups, Smerins and FDB on Sunday and after our conversations on Bristol's music history I feel reassured that the legacy continues.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 6, 2009)

Geri said:


> Those food stalls at the festival are such a rip off! They were charging £13.95 for a chorizo that cost us one euro in Barcelona for the same size.


btu hwo much did it cost you to fly to barcelona? 

my sis went on the sunday, danced around and then she got drunk in the zerodegrees tent and fell over whilst looking for some chips

classy bird my sister


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2009)

Rollem said:


> btu hwo much did it cost you to fly to barcelona?



I dunno, but next time I go my suitcase is going to be stuffed full of chorizo on the way back.


----------

